# Diet for less messy, more solid stools



## piercedoll (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi. I've been trying to figure out my diet for about half a year now, but haven't found any good solutions yet. I take digestive enzymes with every meal and probiotics every evening, and especially the enzymes have enabled my poop to have some consistency. Yet, even if I manage to have some "solid" stools (though that rarely happens), they are always very messy. As in, "have to use the bidet and rub very carefully to get (almost) clean"-messy. All in all, my stools stubbornly remain loose most of the time. Not liquid, but loose and narrow, and they always come out in small pieces. (It never smells particularly bad, though.)

I've been on such a one-sided diet for the past 8 months that now my gut strongly reacts to, say, having a few slices of tomato (not usually in my diet) or switching from wheat bread to oat (which should be a good thing). I am stubbornly trying to include different, healthy stuff in my diet, but it's proving very hard since almost every little change causes the stools to become looser and more rapid. I have tried bigger meals, smaller meals, more time inbetween meals, less time, whatever. Lactose free, too. Less fat, more fat, different kinds of fiber, protein, etcetera.

So: I'm really just looking for your personal experiences on what worked for you, in a situation where your gut seemed to react to every little change after a long time of one-sided eating.


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

eating lots of processed cheese did that for me


----------



## piercedoll (Aug 24, 2016)

Sorry, I didn't quite get whether processed cheese caused the messy stool or made it better for you?


----------



## NoctisLucisFr (Aug 30, 2016)

I have been having same symptoms for years, when I tried psyllium husk it did help me for a while but it was temporary. Since you tried many diets, did you already tried gluten free, anti candida, sibo, low foodmap diets ?


----------

